# Not your normal mountain lion



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Too bad this one wasn't taken alive.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/idaho-mountain-lion-deformity-puzzles-biologists/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the more bizarre genetic aberrations I've seen.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wowzer!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:frownkin:So very sad...... Funny, I've never heard of Cougar steak in any four star restaurants....


----------

